# A3 Quattro - new tires, now problems..



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

Buddy of mine bought a 2015 A3 Quattro a few months ago with oddball tires front to back (225/45 front, 235/45 rear. So he decided to replace all 4 with OE sized tires last week. Two days later, DTCs started popping up, like ABS, AWD system errors/disabled, VSS errors, and so on.. I haven't hooked up my VCDS to it yet (that'll be this weekend). 
How could odd sized tires not throw codes, but equal sized tires did?
Can this be corrected/calibrated in VCDS?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

He's going to come by on Sunday and I'll scan it.. 

and to clarify, it originally has 225/40-18 F, 235/40-18 R.
Now it's new 225/40-18 all around.


----------

